# Italian tomatoe garden



## grunt (Jul 16, 2005)

Hope no one is offended,if so let me know, I thought it was cute


The Italian Tomato Garden

An old Italian man lived alone in the country. He wanted to dig his tomato garden, but it was very hard work as the ground was hard.

His only son, Vincent, who used to help him, was in prison. The old man wrote a letter to his son and described his predicament.

"Dear Vincent,
I am feeling pretty bad because it looks like I won't be able to plant my tomato garden this year. I'm just getting too old to be digging up a garden plot. If you were here my troubles would be over. I know you would dig the plot for me.
- Love Dad"

A few days later he received a letter from his son.

"Dear Dad,
Not for nothing, but don't dig up that garden. That's where I buried the BODIES.
- Love Vinnie"

At 4 a.m. the next morning, FBI agents and local police arrived and dug up the entire area without finding any bodies. They apologized to the old man and left. That same day the old man received another letter from his son.

"Dear Dad,
Go ahead and plant the tomatoes now. That's the best I could do under the circumstances.
-Love Vinnie"


Regards,

Nick


----------



## gene reda (Jul 17, 2005)

Nick,

That was good.  No offense taken.  

Here in North Jersey that's how we usually get our gardens turned each year!


----------

